
Ask HN:  Who is Hiring? - mschaecher
It has been a few months since one of these got attention.<p>Let's try and preface each submission with city or country info, ie SF, NYC, etc.
======
tptacek
San Francisco. New York. Chicago.

Matasano.

Job title: Bearer of Bad Tidings.

Downside first: not getting to build something that people want. In fact,
having to build things that people explicitly don't want. And having to do it
with me. Ask other HN'ers I've hired if I'm kidding about that last sentence.

But, oh, the upside: Runtimes. Linkers. Kernel code. WinAPI, POSIX, Mach.
Messaging systems. iPhone apps. Chipsets. Ajax. Javascript parsers. C. FFIs to
C in your favorite language. Ruby. Scala. Lisp. Encryption. Electronic
markets. Firmware. Reverse engineering. Middleware. Crawling around in the
ventilation ducts of the world's most popular and important applications.

Are you an HN regular? You can't possibly waste my time with questions. We
_love_ smart people who can code who want to learn software security.

Contact info's in my profile.

------
rglullis
Another "who's hiring" thread, another shameless plug: please, if you are
posting here about your startup, or if you have a job listing, please take a
look at <http://job4dev.com/jobs/new>. It's completely free to create a
listing, and your company gets a page much like crunchbase, but focused on
information relevant for job seekers.

If you are looking for jobs, you can browse at <http://job4dev.com/jobs>. You
can filter listings by position, by tags, look for contract jobs only,
telecommuting, etc. We just started scraping some of the most interesting job
boards out there (e.g: 37signals, Stackoverflow, Ars Jobs), so we have a good
number of jobs too.

We are doing a good job at making information easily available. What we need
now is to have more users (job seekers as well as job recruiters) checking the
website.

(EDIT: downmodders, could you please explain what you have against me talking
about a website that is _completely_ related to the thread?)

(EDIT 2: Appsaurus just put their listings over there.
<http://job4dev.com/company/hello-chair-inc>. Thanks, guys!)

~~~
adammichaelc
The downmodders are concerned because your post is an ad. Related to the
thread? Yes. But I see google ads all day that are related to content I'm
looking at, and that doesn't necessarily mean I am happy about it.

Maybe a "Review my site" thread would be more appropriate.

~~~
rglullis
I'm voting you up, though I'm not sure I agree with comparing an automated
advertising system with a person that is just trying to engage in a
conversation.

Anyways, we've done the "review my site" quite a while ago
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1075533>), and got some useful feedback,
though most of it was "color of the bike shed" discussion. I think that what
the site needs the most now is breaking out of the chicken-and-egg problem.

(Still amazed how people are voting it down like I'm a scammer. I'm putting
everything for free, and this is not even a "startup", just a side-project. If
people took a look at the site, it would be a win-win. By shutting me off,
it's a lose-lose. Go figure.)

------
megamark16
I'm not looking for a job but I love these threads because I get a nice quick
rundown of what other startups are doing and where, and a nice blurb about
their team and environment. It helps me feel closer to the other entrepreneurs
on HN, like if I ever ran into one of them I'd already have an extra little
connection.

~~~
bdickason
Same! We're not hiring yet but I'll definitely use HN to find our next
developer! I'm also surprised at how many NYC startups are here :)

~~~
integraleq
Interesting! I am in Springfield,MO. I am not looking for a job, but how can I
keep up with what your startup is doing? Could you send me info on what your
company is about? Thanks!

~~~
bdickason
Sure! You can check us out at <http://getmochi.com>. Currently it's a basic
basic splash page with a blog but we'll be updating it slowly as we build out
and release :)

------
amanfredi
NYC - Gilt Groupe - www.gilt.com

Work with other brilliant and dedicated people to create the best shopping
experience on the web!

We are a designer clothing and luxury goods flash-sale site. Since our
founding in 2007 we have had consistent, massive growth. We also operate
Jetsetter.com for travel and recently expanded into events with Gilt City: New
York.

Technical challenges include personalization at scale, improving business
efficiency, and perfecting the customer experience.

All openings are listed at <http://www.gilt.com/company/careers>, but in
particular we are hiring:

Application Engineer, Data Architect, Database Administrator, Senior Director
- Business Systems, Senior Platform Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Senior
Systems Engineer, QA Engineer, Web Designer, Senior Web Designer

Please email me at amanfredi@gilt.com to apply or for more information. You
can become a member of Gilt at <http://www.gilt.com/amanfredi>

~~~
bdickason
I've heard this is a great company to work for from friends. My fiance and I
also order from them constantly, so the offering is compelling.

Sidenote I sent in an app for product manager and was never called back ;(

~~~
amanfredi
Glad you like our stuff; sorry you never got a callback! Our HR department was
very disorganized for a while -- it should be a lot better now.

I'm sure it cost us a number of excellent people.

------
sunir
FreshBooks in Toronto is hiring Web app developers (any flavour), marketing
managers, a dev evangelist, and support roles.

We also have a $1000 referral bonus if you know someone who you think should
apply and we hire them.

<http://careers.freshbooks.com>

Separately I am the head of integrations and I am looking for a Python shop
and a Rails shop to outsource work to.

sunir freshbooks com

~~~
truebosko
Having talked to sunir and many of his co-workers/employees before, I can say
this is a great opportunity.

------
ghotli
Memphis, TN

Looking for scalability engineers for our google maps style mapping engine.
Our company has been collecting polygon data representing wireless coverage
patterns worldwide for twenty years. Lots of data. We're scaling out our map
generation engine and improving our global geocoder to satiate growing demand
industry wide for this kind of data.

We'd consider remote opportunities if you're awesome. Experience with Hadoop,
Pig, and HBase is desired but not required. Also helps if you can bust out
some C from time to time.

~~~
vgurgov
You should speak to Tracell(tracell.com), if you havent. They are in Franklin,
TN very close to you and do many amazing things in that area. We used to do
some subcontracting for them. Awesome small company with very experienced
founders.

~~~
ghotli
I've sent them an email to get more information. Thanks for the tip.

------
speek
Boston, MA - Zazu is hiring both interns and full-time developers. We're a
ruby/java/mongodb shop though we're moving everything over to scala/mongodb.

We're building Jarvis from Iron Man, though right now we're focusing on the
morning market (as in alarm clocks). You can check us out at
<http://getzazu.com> and you can email me if you're interested or have any
questions at marc (shift^2) getzazu (unshift^>) com

------
simplegeek
Knowing about jobs outside US will be really appreciated too e.g. Europe, Far
East, Middle East and etc.

~~~
MadQA
I hope remote (telecommute) ones exist too.

------
michael_scheibe
Eventbrite - San Francisco (conveniently a block from the Caltrain station).

We are Sequoia backed and have grown substantially over the past year. Our US
Alexa ranking is around 500 now:
<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/eventbrite.com>

We have openings for back-end, front-end, Android, analytics, DBA, user
experience, design and more. Culture fit is really important and we are
looking for people who can help us grow and delight our users.

On the backend we work primarily with Python and Django.

See <http://www.eventbrite.com/> and <http://www.eventbrite.com/jobs>

------
kschrader
New York, NY (SoHo) - Intent Media is hiring engineers, techops people, and
product managers.

We're building an awesome new advertising platform for ecommerce companies,
and we're already making money and growing.

We're in a giant loft in SoHo, work in an open, agile environment, and work in
JRuby, Java, and pretty much any other language that will run in a JVM.

All of the regular start-up perks, and we're also projecting all of the World
Cup games on our wall right now.

<http://www.intentmedia.com>

More job descriptions going up later this week, but feel free to email me
directly at kurt@intentmedia.com

------
arosien
Palo Alto, CA - kaChing is hiring front- and back-end engineers to help us
disrupt the $10^12 mutual fund market.

We are looking for self-driven software engineers who are passionate about
solving problems related to scalability, algorithms and user experience. Our
team comes from top schools and companies including Stanford, Google, Ning,
and LinkedIn. We're located in downtown Palo Alto within walking distance of
the train and Stanford. We use JVM languages (JRuby, Scala and Java) and a
revolutionary service execution environment. We share all of our data via a
public API, employ a 5-minute commit-to-production cycle and embrace Agile,
test-driven processes.

For some perspective into how we think, check out our engineering blog
<http://eng.kaching.com>.

Got a question? Ready to apply? Email us at jobs@kaching.com. We respond to
our most promising candidates promptly.

------
Poleris
Booz Allen (<http://www.boozallen.com>), a large government consulting firm in
Washington, DC is on a serious hiring spree right now because of a new
flexible recruiting model.

I work with the Diplomacy and Intl. Development (DID) team in IT strategy, but
I can put you in touch with the right people if you want to do something else.
We do everything from public policy to systems development. Basically, a great
way to get some consulting experience.

------
gfodor
NYC - Etsy is hiring developers like crazy. We're building all kinds of
awesome stuff, and re-inventing the way people think about commerce and the
web. Check out our blog: <http://codeascraft.etsy.com/>

<http://www.etsy.com/jobs/>

------
mpakes
San Francisco, CA

Miso, recently funded by Google Ventures, is looking for an outstanding Web
Developer (Rails experience strongly preferred, but not strictly required).

We're changing the way people watch TV — building a social entertainment
platform that makes watching TV, sports, and movies more fun.

Our offices are located next to AT&T Park, on the Embarcadero in San
Francisco, near MUNI and Caltrain.

More details here: <http://gomiso.com/jobs>

Interested? Email us at jobs@gomiso.com

------
i386
Atlassian - Sydney, San Francisco, Amsterdam. We are looking at hiring a bunch
of product, engineering and support roles so swing over to
<http://www.atlassian.com/32> and checkout our openings.

Seriously, you'll love this company as much as I do - relaxed working
environment, comfortable chairs, enthusiastic staff, interesting problems, no
requisition forms for resources, founders you can have a beer with and
customers that love your products - what more could an engineer or product
manager ask for?

We have a "hire-a-mate" program where we give you $2k for referring a new
employee that passes their probation period - its pretty sweet.

<http://www.atlassian.com/32/get-in.jsp#referral>

We are 100% privately owned and the future looks very bright.

~~~
icey
Are there separate jobs pages for openings outside of Sydney? Or are all the
jobs listed at the link you've posted open in all three locations?

------
scottmagdalein
We're hiring at YouVersion (<http://youversion.com>). Fully remote team
working on web & mobile apps. 7 million users and tracking toward 10 million
before January 2011. Hiring all position immediately.

iOS Engineer: <http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/37>

Blackberry: <http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/39>

Symbian: <http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/41>

Web UX Designer & Developer: <http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/42>

Partnership Development (PR/Marketing): <http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/36>

------
yummyfajitas
My company (meshcapital) is hiring. We are a small high frequency fund in
Jersey City, 5 minutes from NYC (WTC path station, in particular). We have no
customers, we are managing the money of our founder. I've been here since
march, and I'm enjoying myself so far. Challenging technical problems,
startup-like atmosphere, no suits - it's programmer vs market.

We're looking for good developers with a solid grasp of fundamentals - our
interview questions are similar to Project Euler. If you are interested, email
me at stucchio@meshcapital.com. In your email, link me to your
github/bitbucket/etc, and tell me the best hack you've seen this month.

------
kordless
San Francisco, CA

<http://logg.ly/jobs>

We're building a smart and lean team to develop a super duper exciting hosted
log file management solution on Amazon. Our stack includes various AWS bits,
syslog, Solr Cloud, Zookeeper, 0MQ, a bunch of Hadoopiness, various NoSQL
datastores, Django, Javascript, absolutely no Flash, and one crazy ass beaver.

Think about REST APIs for all your logfiles.

We just got a new office with massive brick walls at 1st and Mission, and
we're minutes away from the luxuries of downtown San Francisco.

We're well funded and well fed. Come join us.

~~~
IvanGoneKrazy
Join and get a pet beaver while supplies last!
(<http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivangonekrazy/4704574470/>)

~~~
lanstein
No ponies? ;)

------
maxniederhofer
London, UK.

Pre launch product, <http://qwer.ly>. Working on internet identity and
disrupting the social media silos. Be the first employee. Rails experience.
Looking for someone who is highly intelligent, fun, productive, ambitious,
looking for a challenge at a startup. Can accomodate flexible hours/part-time
work beside university or a soul-sucking job.

I've previously founded a successful startup and been an investor in a highly
successful one. Three years VC experience, now back to the more exciting side
of the table.

------
jfb
SF: Nowmov, YCW10 -- We need programmers! Come work at a tiny but well-funded
YC startup near the ballpark. Our backend is built on top of Rails, redis, and
Postgres, and our roadmap has more cool features than there are hours in the
day. You'd have considerable scope to learn new technologies (if junior) or
establish technical direction (if senior). We're particularly interested in
your beautiful web apps; concrete experience in machine learning; or strong
Ruby/Rails skills. Mail jobs+hn@nowmov.com for more info.

------
colinschlueter
Berlin, Germany

sofatutor (<http://www.sofatutor.com/>) is hiring Ruby/Rails developers in
Berlin, Germany. We're building a subscription-based video platform for
education videos, launched about a year ago, and closed a financing round a
few months ago. We're still a small but very motivated team and are now
looking to grow our technical team to build out features, infrastructure etc.

Send an email to me, colin@sofatutor.com, if you are interested, know anyone
who might be or simply want to know more.

------
tghw
Fog Creek Software - NYC

We are currently hiring:

    
    
      Software developer    
      Web Designer/User Experience Guru    
      System administrator    
      Release manager    
      Sales
    

See <http://www.fogcreek.com/Careers.html> for details and to apply.

------
lovitt
Washington, DC - SB Nation is hiring Ruby/Rails developers:

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/developer>

We're a network of 250+ sports news sites & communities. Our small product
team develops the custom publishing platform (built on Rails) that powers all
the sites. Our investors include Accel Partners, Allen & Company, and Comcast
Interactive Capital. We get around 9 million unique visitors monthly.

Some recent press:

* NY Times: <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/business/media/07fans.html>

* Harvard's Nieman Journalism Lab: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-f...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-fans-of-teams-not-sports-t-v-shows-not-t-v-and-what-that-means-for-news/)

* Dan Shanoff: [http://www.danshanoff.com/2010/06/sb-nation-goes-big-with-lo...](http://www.danshanoff.com/2010/06/sb-nation-goes-big-with-local.html)

We don't have a job description up for this yet, but we're also looking for an
awesome technical project manager. If you're interested, send email to: jobs
at sbnation dot com

Though we're based in DC (in sweet offices in Dupont Circle), we are open to
remote people.

~~~
dustym
And here is our CrunchBase profile FWIW:

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/sb-nation>

------
spencerfry
New York, NY

<http://carbonmade.com>

We're hiring a lead designer to work alongside Dave.

We're in Lower Manhattan with a beautiful office in SoHo.

Sorry, no dev positions open at the moment.

------
andrewvc
Los Angeles, CA :

We're looking for Linux sysadmins, this is an entry level position, ideal for
someone with a little, but not too much real world Linux experience. (read:
not the highest pay, but a great learning experience).

Additionally we're looking for Rails contractors for steady part time work,
preferably in the LA area, but if you're remote that would be fine as well.
Contact me at andrew@andrewvc.com and I'll make sure to route the mail to
those in charge of hiring.

~~~
akmusu
Would you also accept an application as a sysadmin coming from Austria?

~~~
andrewvc
Unfortunately not, we're looking to fill the position quickly, and it'd be too
hard to work that out internationally. Sorry!

------
lincolnq
Boston/Cambridge, MA: Demiurge Studios, where I work, is a medium (30-40
person) game development studio and we're looking for software engineers. We
often hire people who don't have much game dev experience, but we love the
hacker mindset, and C++ experience is important. We have several console game
projects going right now, from downloadable to AAA and across several
different genres.

------
kevinsystrom
Burbn - San Francisco (Dogpatch Labs) - burbn.com

Recently funded by Andreessen Horowitz and Baseline Ventures -- Burbn is
looking to reinvent how we communicate and share in the real world. Life is a
series of experiences - we're building the tools to capture those experiences
and consume them in real time.

We're looking for folks with unparalleled smarts in engineering and design.
For the engineers out there: objective-c focus with ability to hop over to
python and hack is a plus. Designers: understanding the real world mobile
experience and being able to drive design decisions with this in mind is a
must.

Read more about us here: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/05/burbn-funding/>
<http://mobile.venturebeat.com/2010/03/09/burbn/>

Currently we have a team of two in San Francisco's Dogpatch labs - one ex-
googler and one ex-meeboer.

Ambitious folks wanted: Send your info to jobs@burbn.com

------
heliodorj
NYC (SoHo)

Xtify, Inc.

Website: <http://www.xtify.com>

Cross-OS regular push and location-triggered push notifications and campaign
management platform.

We're looking for Java software developers and/or interns.

More details:
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/System_Software_Engineer_1165_...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/System_Software_Engineer_1165_2.aspx)

jobs AT xtify DOT com

------
McBoof
London, UK. News Corporation.

Best project in the country at the moment, especially if you care about the
future of Publishing. I need Java Developers, Interface Developers, App
Developers of any flavours and an XSLT Guru. And I'm not making this up. It
really is the best project in the country. Ping @McBoof if this tickles your
fancy.

------
rlotun
TweetDeck Inc. (<http://www.tweetdeck.com>)

We're in London, UK and are looking for people to fill a umber of roles -
Backend, Desktop and Mobile Engineers as well as a finance and admin person.

Check out <http://www.tweetdeck.com/jobs>

------
pyronicide
San Francisco, CA

<http://www.bittorrent.com/company/jobs>

We're building the uTorrent client, creating secure and private web services
and hacking javascript. There are a lot of positions open, so take a look and
see if anything's interesting (programming as well as product).

------
cadio
Boston, MA Cadio - <http://www.cadiomobile.com/> Looking for software engineer
to join founding team

We're a funded startup with a basic product and a few high-profile customers.
We're looking to add 1-2 more engineers to our founding team.

In a nutshell, our product gathers and analyzes GPS data from mobile phones to
better understand what consumers do in the real world. Web analytics are
essential to any online business and we believe location analytics will be for
any business with a physical presence.

The ideal person will love coding, statistics, location data, and mobile. We
use a lot of different technologies (Python, Java, schema-less databases, AWS,
a little Matlab, ...) and are looking for people who can pick up new things
quickly.

It's going to be a great ride; join us!

Drew Volpe CTO, Cadio drew+hn@cadiomobile.com

------
phillytom
Monetate is hiring - Conshohocken (Philly burb). We're a SAAS provider of
testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e. segmentation, A/B testing,
MVT) to internet retailers.

We've got existing high-volume customers. We're small and we're growing fast.
We're hiring engineering talent - we work with Javascript, Python, Django,
Closure, MySQL, NoSQL, and all sorts of AWS in EC2. Ideally you'll have some
great background in some of those areas but really we're looking for smart,
motivated people regardless of expertise.

Backed by First Round. We're only looking for local people at this point.

What I love about working here is that I'm surrounded by really smart people
and I get real feedback from our clients on everything we put out.

Feel free to email me tjanofsky monetate com.

------
lylo
Edinburgh, Scotland: FreeAgent Central are looking for Ruby developers
<http://bit.ly/aCSgRF>

~~~
ropiku
I'm currently an intern for them and I must say it's an awesome place to work.

------
morallybass
Boston/Cambridge - PatientsLikeMe - Rails Engineer

PatientsLikeMe provides medical insights for people with life-changing,
chronic illness using complex data analysis and visualizations. More info
here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMSGP2ONfBc>

Work with brilliant people to solve hard problems in a startup big enough to
be stable, but small enough to give you a huge amount of freedom. Latest Rails
technologies, 20% time in one-week blocks, remote/work-at-home days standard.

[http://www.patientslikeme.com/about/careers/1-experienced-
ru...](http://www.patientslikeme.com/about/careers/1-experienced-ruby-on-
rails-developers)

------
zaph0d
Pune, India.

Job title: Software Artisan

Technologies: Clojure, Python, MongoDB, Amazon AWS, JavaScript

Company: Infinitely Beta (<http://infinitelybeta.com>)

More info: <http://bit.ly/ibt-hackers-wanted>

~~~
plinkplonk
yay! an Indian startup with decent tech and great people. Must be a first
here. If I weren't so busy, I'd have applied.

~~~
zaph0d
Ravi, Many thanks for your compliments :) Email me, I will give you a link to
our prototype - b.ghose at infinitelybeta.com

------
vitovito
BioWare Austin is still hiring local Drupal/PHP developers to help build the
game/web integration for Star Wars: The Old Republic MMO.

We've had something of a hard time finding people, so we're considering
training up junior people, now, too.

We're also still looking for a front-end HTML/CSS/JS person, too.

The openings are here, under "Marketing:"
<http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/jobs/austin_jobs/>

They're contract jobs, so no relocation is provided for, but they're a year
long, so you wouldn't have to look for something new right away.

If you apply, email me (vmiliano at that domain name) with your resume so I
can it in the hiring manager's hands.

------
ezmobius
San Francisco

Engine Yard Inc.

I'm looking for a few good hackers to join my team working closely with me
personally on exciting new cloud related projects. We have some _killer_
projects in the works that are true game changers in the cloud space and I
want you to join my team.

You must be a hacker and live in the bay area or be willing to relocate here.
This job is fun and you get to work with all the latest technologies related
to cloud, nosql, ruby on rails, sinatra ruby in general. rubinius , jruby and
tons of other killer projects. Trust me this job is kick ass.

Are you kick ass enough to come play? If you think you got the chops email me
at ez@engineyard.com and let's talk

------
thomaspaine
Palo Alto, CA

Mingle Media is a well funded startup currently looking for backend
python/django developers and a strong frontend developer. We're building a
vertical ad network on top of some web properties, the first of which is
mingle.com.

The team is currently < 10 people, so you'd have a huge impact on what we're
building and shaping the early culture of the company. It's also a great place
to learn from successful entrepreneurs and play with interesting new
technology (Cassandra, gevent, tornado, etc). I'm a developer there, drop me a
line at dave@mingle.com if you have questions and I can forward your info
upstream.

------
joshhart
LinkedIn is hiring. See <http://www.linkedin.com/static?key=jobs> for all open
jobs.

I work on this team: <http://sna-projects.com/sna/> that powers LinkedIn's
search, analytics, and network. We've released 8 open source projects so far,
including Project Voldemort. I specifically work on the Social Graph, and
we're big users of Scala. LinkedIn will hire a few hundred more people this
year, and the Social Graph team is currently looking for two great engineers!

Please contact me if you have questions.

------
McBoof
London, UK. And maybe NYC.

Best project in the world for News Corp. Java Developers (with CMS skillz),
Architects, Interface Developers (JavaScript/CSS/HTML 5). A XSLT genius would
be nice too.

Permies best, but contractors considered too.

Ping @McBoof on Twitter.

------
ceilingfish
Leeds, UK

I am Tom Williams, Lead Engineer at Dubit Limited (we're here:
<http://dubitplatform.com>), and I'm looking for many devs. We'll look at
anyone from Uni graduates to people with years of experience, the only
prerequisite is you've got to be a passionate coder! You'll get much kudos for
community involvement though, even more so if it's on something exceptionally
cool. In return we promise to get you a cake for your birthday, and as much
scooter action as you can handle.

------
zcoelius
San Francisco, California

Triggit is hiring engineers of all types. We are looking for ruby, hadoop,
C++, and engineers who like to work at huge scale (100,000+ requests a
second). We are in the exploding demand side platform space of display
advertising and the company has been growing at 200% a month for the last six
months. Come get in early on a fast growing company and space (one of our
competitors just sold for over 100 mil). We are venture funded by top tier VCs
and angels. Email me directly zach@triggit.com

------
donohoe
The New York Times has a number of open positions, about 10, in software
engineering, web development and others.

<http://nyti.ms/webjobs>

Ping me if you'd like to know more.

------
crnbrdeater
Chicago (Arlington Heights), IL

Restaurant.com is hiring a Senior Software Engineer (Primarily .Net) and a
Senior Database Administrator (SQL Server 2005/2008). We are a .com and
PROFITABLE, employ 175 people, and represent about 15,000 restaurants. We are
growing like crazy and in need of some really good developers with a broad
spectrum of skills (TSQL to Code to UI) who can hit the ground running. We
move very quickly here with a minimum of bureaucracy...good place to work if
you don't mind the pace.

Main Job Postings (But Not Comprehensive. You can post your resume here anyway
or email it to jobs@restaurant.com)
[http://www.careerbuilder.com/Jobs/Company/C8D2BZ6VY90T51SPJD...](http://www.careerbuilder.com/Jobs/Company/C8D2BZ6VY90T51SPJDT/Restaurant-
com/)

Couple of notes:

\- If you apply as Senior Level make sure you are truly Senior. Too many
applicants present themselves as expert but really aren't even close. We are
willing to hire a mid-level developer so just present yourself as such.

\- If you aren't passionate about development you won't like it here.

\- If you are coming from a large corporate environment be sure you can handle
less bureaucratic structure. Job roles are fluid and you are expected to step
in when you are needed. If you have ever said,"That is not in my job
description." you might not be a good fit.

( If you can't tell I don't work for HR :) ).

~~~
crnbrdeater
In all seriousness if you live in the area and are at all interested please
contact me directly if you have any questions. I am not an HR person (Sr.
Software Engineer) so you won't get any varnish from me.

(wedmondson@restaurant.com)

------
jbredeche
Cambridge, MA - HubSpot is looking for software engineers. We're a rapidly
growing marketing software startup that has just been named the top midsize
company to work in Boston. Software engineer job description here:
[http://www.hubspot.com/careers/?nl=1&jvi=oiAcVfwJ,Job...](http://www.hubspot.com/careers/?nl=1&jvi=oiAcVfwJ,Job&jvs=ycombinator_june2010)
\- feel free to email me (jbredeche@hubspot.com) for more information, etc.

------
sanj
Boston (Newton): TripAdvisor.

We can finally talk about what we've built:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=trip+friends>

Come help make social networks and Facebook apps _useful_ at a crazy
profitable company. If you're interested in running your own startup, this is
a great place to learn: kickass SEO, a crazy smart CEO, large & complex
project, engaged & fun coworkers.

We're looking for project managers and developers at all levels.

------
squirrel
London UK - youDevise, a small financial-software firm committed to learning
and improvement as well as great web software, is hiring developers and other
smart folks of many kinds. See <https://dev.youdevise.com> and
<http://www.youdevise.com/careers>. No remote working, but we will assist with
relocation for the right person.

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA - Blurb - <http://blurb.com>

We're looking for Rails developers.

We help people tell their story by making books (using print-on-demand
technology and bookstore-quality binding). Everyone I've ever shown one to has
gushed over how great they look.

We are a growing and profitable startup with a lot of more exciting stuff to
come - come join us!

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
nc
London, UK or remote (iPhone dev) @ well funded startup

Pre-launch iPhone/iPad/webapp. Helping designers share their creations easily.
iPhone experience required. We’re looking for someone creative with a great
attention to detail and passion for excellent UX. If you’re ambitious and
looking for a challenge, to work on a new product from scratch. This is it.

Contract position with potential to turn into a full time job offer. Contact
founders@appspark.us

------
bengo
Within a month or two, I'll be relocating from Kansas to San Francisco to
(hopefully) help a startup do great things in a Software Engineer or Web
Developer role. I'll be in the Bay Area from today (in KC airport now) until
Sunday for interviews. My resume can be found at <http://drop.io/benresume>.
If anyone has any interest/info, email me at bengoering@gmail.com

------
sethwartak
37signals is hiring for customer service / support.
<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/6873>

------
goatforce5
Toronto - current open positions for Rubyists and/or HAML/SASS front-end devs
to work on Hot or Not. <http://www.hotornot.com/>

Hot or Not is part of Avid Life Media <http://www.avidlifemedia.com/> \- we've
got multiple brands and are always looking for smart people based in or near
Toronto.

wilson at almlabs.com

------
shanly
Ticketsolve in Dublin, Ireland are hiring. Ideally looking for onsite
permanent - but will look at contract and remote working. Current team is
based in Dublin, Belfast, Edinburgh and Berlin.

Job descriptions from this post still apply.

[http://groups.google.com/group/ruby_ireland/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/ruby_ireland/browse_thread/thread/d0a743313fdc316b)

------
scottm01
NYC

Nature Publishing Group (www.nature.com, www.scientificamerican.com) is hiring
a systems administrator. Linux, J2EE+rails apps, memcache, marklogic, puppet,
zenoss, etc.

The posting will be up shortly at <http://www.nature.com/npg_/work/index.html>
but you can contact me at my profile address for details in the meantime.

------
afshin
NYC

1010data

Job Titles: Web Application Developer and Data Product Developer

We're looking for smart programmers for two types of positions to work on and
with our application. Our core system, which is a distributed analytics
engine, is built in a functional language with strong list processing
capabilities and heritage (K, which has come up on HN a couple times) and our
front-end is web-based rich application built with JS. We particularly want
people who have an interest in functional languages and web apps.

The web position is very heavy on JS, so we're looking for someone who deeply
understands "the good parts" and knows how to negotiate the bad parts (we have
clients who use some older browsers).

The data position involves both writing code and doing analysis on data using
our system, which is the fastest out there (i.e. we can process queries on
billions of records in seconds), so it's pretty exciting. We're looking for
swiss-army programmers for these positions.

If you're interested, email jobs at 1010data dot com and mention this post.

------
Wump
Bay Area, CA

We're hiring at iTeleport (<http://www.iteleportmobile.com>).

iTeleport is an app for accessing your desktop remotely from your iPhone/iPad.
It's been in the Top 100 Grossing iPhone/iPad apps several times over the past
couple of years. We now have a revenue stream that gives us a runway of
several years to expand on the vision and build a whole bunch of other cool
stuff (<http://www.iteleportmobile.com/vision>).

We're looking for _"hackers with a heart"_ \-- great hackers who want to build
technology that contributes to a profitable business, and who also want to
spend some of their time working on great non-profit projects with social
impact. We've been working with a couple of non-profits in the area over the
past couple of weeks, which has been a lot of fun and really rewarding.

Send us an email at work@iteleportmobile.com with why you think you'd be an
awesome fit.

------
mjacobs
San Francisco - Appsaurus

We build crazy awesome recommendation algorithms to change the way people find
things on the web.

We're backed by Mitch Kapor, Harrison Metal and YC.

Looking for: Machine Learning Specialist, Lead UI/UX Designer, Senior Mobile
Dev (iPhone, Android), Senior User Acquisition/Marketing.

More info: <http://appsaurus.com/jobs>

------
crad
New Hope, PA <http://myyearbook.com>

One of the top 25 most trafficked sites in the US according to Comscore and
still very start-up minded with how we do things. We're about 45 minutes north
of Philadelphia and 1.5 hours south of New York, right by where George
Washington crossed the Delaware river to attack Trenton in 1776. It's a really
cool place to work and a great change of pace from some of the more busy tech
hubs. I'm a transplant from Los Angeles.

Engineering at scale is a fun challenge and it's good for honing ones skills
with a great, dedicated team of bright, energetic and close-knit people.

We're hiring for full-time on-site positions for iPhone developers, Android
developers, Web developers (PHP,Python,JavaScript(jQuery)) and Project
Managers. Drop me an email at gmr@myyearbook.com letting me know you saw this
and I'll forward on to HR.

------
mbertulli
Toronto, Ontario - Demac Media is looking for Sr. PHP/MySql developers,
preferably with experience in Magento Commerce. We are looking for Canadian
developers, so if you don't live in Toronto don't worry as this is a
virtual/work-from-wherever position. Contact mbertulli at[@] demacmedia.com if
interested.

------
rsmith
Cambridge, UK - InterMine

We're looking for a web developer with great UI design skills to work on
InterMine - a platform becoming widely adopted among academic genomics
databases for flexible query & analysis of biological data.

<http://www.intermine.org/wiki/NowHiring>

------
spudlyo
Seattle, WA (downtown) - www.bluegecko.net

Blue Gecko (a managed database services company) is looking for a junior to
intermediate MySQL DBA. We're a smallish (< 50 folks) company who has been in
this space since 2001. Our corporate culture is very remote-work friendly and
flexible.

Questions? mikeh<whirlpool>bluegecko.net

------
andrewconotes
Mountain View, California

Simply Hired (<http://www.simplyhired.com>)

Are you having a hard time finding a job? Have ideas for how to make job
search better? That is exactly the problem that Simply Hired is trying to
solve.

We are looking for outstanding PMs and ninja developers to take our product to
the next level.

If you like In-N-Out, they are located 2 minutes away. And to work off that
animal-style cheeseburger and vanilla shake, we offer subsidized gym
memberships to an amazing gym (2 minutes away--but in the other direction from
In-N-Out).

Take a look at current openings: <http://jobvite.com/m?3isAWfw0>

We also hire beyond our official list of openings. Tweet us a haiku
(@simplyhired) for why you want to work for Simply Hired if there isn't an
official opening, but you would love to apply.

~~~
whizzza
Hire me!

------
pcubed
Bloomberg definitely is hiring all over the world. But if you like working
around Princeton, NJ and if you got Python and Oracle skillz, there's one team
that could definitely use you:

<http://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/jobs/job26336.html>

~~~
kurumo
The full list: <http://careers.bloomberg.com/hire/experiencesearch.html>
Filter to R&D. We are mainly hiring in NY, NJ and London. It's a great place
to work. Regardless of the problem domain you prefer, there is something
interesting to do.

~~~
pcubed
Good point, was a bit selfish on my part, I'll admit :). Good place to work,
agreed.

------
spif
Amsterdam, the Netherlands.

We're looking for an engineer to join our backend development team and work on
our architecture and cool new features. (Mostly working with Postgres, Ruby,
Queueing systems, AWS and of course Rails.)

Have a great place in the city center of Amsterdam, the Netherlands. it's a
permanent on-location job.

------
thegoleffect
San Francisco, CA

Metamoki.com
[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/metamoki/gamesoftwareengineer/...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/metamoki/gamesoftwareengineer/ce_zywmQKr354deJe4aGWH)

We're hiring (two) generalist software engineers who love to work on games.

We're self-funded (think Valve)... so no VCs or Boards to force the wrong
incentives (like hire too many people too quickly or subsequent layoffs). We
believe in work-life balance (leave at 5-6pm) yet our team accomplishes
monumental projects in short timespans (minimal overhead = maximal
productivity). If you want to build fun projects without bureaucracy, this is
the place to be.

We run lean, employ various Agile techniques, and utilize continuous
deployment. No telecommuters please.

HNers can email me at van@metamoki.com for referral (and cut in line) or for
more information.

------
zbrock
San Francisco, CA

Square (<https://squareup.com/jobs>)

We're hiring for server engineering (ruby and javascript), site operations
(unix, puppet and building out our datacenter), design (visual and ux) and
support folks.

I'm on the server team, so I'll talk about that position. We're doing agile in
a pretty serious way and using it to solve really interesting financial
problems. We pair program almost 100% of the time, TDD always, and use Pivotal
Tracker to schedule our iterations. We're using Rails, Resque, Cucumber, Rspec
and Jasmine. The server team is tight knit and really a lot of fun.

We're looking for pragmatic software engineers to join us. Preferably people
with Ruby experience. You must be excited about TDD and pairing. The mohawk
thing on the job site is totally optional.

------
findprem
My company, Adap.tv is looking for a smart software engineer. We are a San
Mateo, CA based company working in the online video advertising space. As a
software engineer at adap.tv, you will be working to design and build
infrastructure and partner-facing applications with significant complexity. We
use the latest frameworks and tools--Spring, Hibernate, etc.--when
appropriate, but we're also not afraid to roll our own when necessary. Recent
projects of ours have included building a forecasting tool for our brand-new
video ad marketplace product and scaling our data processing and analytics
system to handle millions of events per day.
<http://adap.tv/about/careers/SoftwareEngineer.html>

------
coffeemug
Mountain View, CA.

RethinkDB (rethinkdb.com/jobs)

We're building a database for solid state drives, and are working on hard core
technology - a highly asynchronous, high throughput system, with concurrency
control algorithms, garbage collection, and lots of other neat components you
won't get to build anywhere else.

------
encoderer
Sarasota, FL - But definitely not my company. Even though we _are_ hiring, I
was reprimanded last time I posted to a Who Is Hiring thread. However, if you
are in this near-paradise of white sandy beaches (no oil!), and need work,
reply and we'll figure something out.

~~~
iends
You got reprimanded for trying to find good talent? Sounds like a great place
to work...

------
greg7gkb
I work for music technology company in the SF Bay area called Gracenote:
<http://www.gracenote.com/>

We're hiring like crazy, especially DB people:
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA1/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=G...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA1/ats/careers/searchResults.jsp?org=GRACENOTE)

It's been great here... there are about 120+ people working here in
Emeryville, 200 worldwide. The company is now a part of Sony, but Sony is very
hands off. It still feels like a growing startup and things are still very
'loose' (in a good way). Motivated people will have no problem finding
interesting extra things to do.

Feel free to get in touch with me if you want any more details: greg7gkb at
gmail daught com

Thanks! -Greg

~~~
icey
The taleo.net link appears to be broken

(error on the server: _"An error occurred in our system while processing your
task. Please confirm whether your task has been completed. If not, please try
again."_ )

~~~
greg7gkb
This should be valid:
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA1/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=GRACE...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA1/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=GRACENOTE&cws=1)

-g

------
takrupp
I am a recruiter in the Quant Trading space, we have a few clients hiring: C++
NYC/Bay Area - Should be very good in OOP with a couple years of experience in
finance or large software projects.

C++/Quant Chicago - Should have solid statistics or computer science
background (MS or Ph.D.) with very strong C++/STL.

Python Chicago - Support traders developing analytics. Fast paced, must be
great at Python and very comfortable in Linux administration.

Linux Admin NY/LA - Preferably coming from a trading systems (finance)
background. Strong shell, Perl or Python, and guru level linux admin
experience in a distributed environment.

Interviews for these positions are brutal, but if you feel your the best guy
at your current house, I'd love to talk to you.
trent.krupp@constitutionllp.com

------
thedob
NYC (Meatpacking)

<http://jumppost.com>

We're hiring a product design lead and front end developer.

We're running on Rails/Heroku/S3. Small, but fun team in a great location.

See the job post at <http://jumppo.st/bqCUJv>

------
eekfuh
Salt Lake City, Utah

www.soleranetworks.com We are hiring, the site may not list these positions,
but we are looking to fill Kernel Developers, System Developers (linux), and
Front-end UI (PHP & Javascript) Developers. Also have a tech support job open.

------
DennisS
Quintel Intelligence is hiring Senior Ruby developers in Amsterdam, the
Netherlands. We are developing an international Energy Transition Model
involving cutting-edge algorithms.

Send an email to me, dennis.schoenmakers@quintel.com if you are interested.

~~~
evannyx
Do you have any internships for IT students in the Netherlands by any chance?

------
derekc
Techcrunch going on an all-out hiring spree, mostly in SF. Both technical and
non-technical positions available.

<http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/index.php>

Search for Techcrunch to obtain the listings.

------
jsatok
Rypple (<http://rypple.com>) in Toronto is hiring an Inside Sales Rep.

We're offering an iPad for a successful referral.

<http://rypple.com/careers/sales-rep>

------
alexwyser
Note: This is really isn't a job post, so forgive me for posting it here, but
I don't think there's a better place for it.

Location: Anywhere

I am looking for a number of freelance web designers and developers, around
10-12, with skills varying from web design, to interface design, to web and
app development (frontend, backend, iphone, etc).

Each individual must be willing to contact, visit, and negotitate with
prospective local clients.

I am a freelance designer who is just starting out. My objective is to form a
collaborative web development firm where we all benefit from each of our
specialization and our local reach.

Anyone interested can email me at alexwyser@gmail.com

------
jswinghammer
Boston, MA -- www.flipkey.com

Fun company to work for that's located downtown right near the Downtown
Crossing stop. We're a UNIX shop using PHP and Python mostly.

Send me your resume to my username on this site at flipkey.com if you're
interested.

------
MaddHatta
Boston

SocialSci is hiring two science minded RoR devs to help bring academic
research online.

We save researchers time and money by bringing their scientific surveys
(drag/drop, pdf upload, and visual response) online. We have developed a full
suite of scientific tools and linked them to an anonymous, honest, and payable
group of participants.

The team is currently 4 strong (2 dev, 1 biz/scientist, 1 academic sales), but
we want to bump it up to 6.

Recently seed funded (we can pay you actual money / equity), graduated Tech
Stars Boston, and now work out of Dog Patch Labs (Cambridge).

If interested, shoot me an email at leon@socialsci.com

Thanks.

------
brown9-2
Citrix Online - makers of GoToMeeting, GoToWebinar, GoToMyPC and more, is
hiring.

Close to three dozen open positions in the US (Santa Barbara and San Francisco
CA, and NJ), Bangalore and Dresden in Engineering, from Software Engineers
(C++ and Java) to QA to User Experience to Linux System Admins to Database
Engineers.

<http://www.citrixonline.com/careers.tmpl>

If interested, you can feel free to apply at the URL above - also send me an
email at the address in my profile so I can give you my name to put down as a
referral.

~~~
cool-RR
I can say that GoToWebinar is not the best product. I've used it about 4 times
to attend a webinar and there usually is some problem or another (Degraded
audio, no audio, getting disconnected.) The organizers of that specific
webinar also expressed their dissatisfaction with GoToWebinar.

~~~
amock
It would be better to report problems to Citrix rather than in this thread
where they are completely off topic.

~~~
cool-RR
I think this is very relevant: I would personally avoid applying for a
position in a company with a very problematic product.

------
dconlon
Cambridge, England - Zeus Technology Ltd.

Have graduate software engineer, software engineer and senior software
engineer roles and we are hiring immediately. Please send CVs/Resumes to me
careers at zeus.com

www.zeus.com/about/careers/

------
dcreemer
Los Altos, CA (Silicon Valley). Several friends and former colleagues of mine
have created a new (and funded) startup -- see <http://www.wimm.com> for a bit
of details and job openings.

Unfortunately their web site is all Flash (just noticed -- I'll talk to them
about that) so I can't link to the jobs page. They're looking for Rails
developers, Android developers, and others as well. As I said, I know most of
the main folks there, and they are quite smart, experienced, and enjoyable to
work with/for.

------
adw
Most of the companies at White Bear Yard (<http://whitebearyard.com/>, the
East End, London, UK) are looking for interns. Market spaces; real-time social
sports gaming (Picklive), gambling and prediction markets (Smarkets),
reactive/generative music (Rjdj), and last-but-not-least, statistics/public
data/market data (Timetric).

In particular, if you're a trainee journalist looking for a different summer
gig, and you're into statistics, we'd like to talk to you. Email me:
andrew@timetric.com.

~~~
jamii
<http://smarkets.com/about/jobs/>

<http://smarkets.com/about/internships/>

------
nathanwdavis
Indianapolis, IN

Angie's List - angieslist.com

The sales shpeal: "Angie’s List is a consumer-driven organization that
collects customer satisfaction ratings on local service companies in more than
400 categories. We provide an exclusive list of these companies based on
feedback from local consumers who know who to turn to when the gray clouds of
disrepair loom. It's the word-of-mouth network solidified into one handy "who
can I call" list. We now have over 1,000,000 members and get 40,000 new
reviews each month!"

We're hiring in marketing, ad sales, and some IT positions.

------
raminnaimi
Mountain View, CA TinyPrints is looking to hire for a wide range of positions
from Product Managers to Marketing Analysts, and specifically Software
Engineers and QA Engineers. We're a LAMP(hp) shop, with frontend development
in Javascript, CSS/HTML. Our engineers work on a wide range of problems,
including facebook integration, mobile, graphics, automation, optimizing order
routing algorithms, migration to html5, CMS, etc. Send your resume to
BeAStar@tinyprints.com and make sure your subject line says HackerNews

------
jbooth
NYC (flatiron) www.proclivitysystems.com

We do algorithms that analyze consumer behavior and predict what they'll want
a month from now. If you like math, big data or just good engineering, drop us
a line.

------
brandon
San Diego, CA (Downtown) - Awarepoint - awarepoint.com

We're looking to add a junior-to-midlevel Java developer to our applications
team. We work mostly on web applications and APIs, and we're starting to move
our web-tier to Python.

Awarepoint is a realtime location company currently focused on healthcare. Our
system can show you a top-down map of every tagged object in a facility
through the use of an RF mesh network. It's a really neat system, and we get
to use it to solve interesting problems.

Email me at bgilmore@awarepoint.com if you're interested.

------
haseman
New York OR San Francisco, USA.

doubleTwist is hiring Android engineers. Info at <http://doubletwist.com>.
Email resumes to chris at doubletwist dot com.

------
realdeal
SF

Context Optional is looking for great web app developers.

We are seeking experienced developers to build interactive applications on
Facebook. As an “App Genius”, you’ll not only be responsible for software
development but also aspects of project management, client/account management
and product management.

On the backend we primarily use Rails. Oh, and we are profitable.

See all our job postings here: [http://www.contextoptional.com/2009/job-
facebook-application...](http://www.contextoptional.com/2009/job-facebook-
application-developer/)

------
rajatrocks
San Jose, CA (Santana Row)

Bunchball (<http://www.bunchball.com/careers>)

We provide gamification (points, levels, leaderboards, virtual goods,
achievements, etc.) as a web service to companies including NBC, Hearst,
Comcast, WB, Hasbro, USA Network and more. The market is growing rapidly and
we're growing with it.

We're looking for software engineers and a senior operations engineer. Good
group of people, interesting product, great location, hot market.

Rajat Paharia (founder, Chief Product Officer)

------
joshuamarch
Soho, London

iPlatform Ltd

We're expanding our team of developers to work both on interactive games and
apps on Facebook for big brand clients, and also to work on Conversocial, a
Python/Django SaaS tool to help companies manage conversations with their
customers across social platforms. We're a bootstrapped start-up, have gone
from 2 to 10 people in two years and now looking to grow fast. We buy lunch
for everyone every day;p

<http://theiplatform.com/jobs/>

------
danek
NYC (soho)

<http://www.ZocDoc.com>

Like OpenTable, but for doctors.

We are a successful and rapidly growing startup, run by people who have run
successful startups before. It's a fun atmosphere, the work is very
challenging and technical, and there are a lot of brilliant people working
here.

We are hiring in all areas -- engineering, sales, marketing, and operations.

You can apply via our website (and mention that you came from hacker news)

And if you need to see a doctor in nyc, sf, chicago, or dc, try our service!

------
jplevine
We're a very early stage Boston-area startup that's rethinking place-based
networking on the internet. We have a team of three developers and are about
to launch a proof-of-concept site, and we're looking for two more developers
with either design or database experience. Rails experience a plus.

We'd like to have you in Boston, and we can offer travel and living expenses
plus a stipend. Send an email to jon [at] commonplace [dot] in and let me know
what you've worked on.

------
rdoherty
Mountain View, Toronto, work from home

Mozilla! <http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

We're hiring just about any position you can think of. Webdev, analytics, C++,
IT/sysadmin, security, QA, etc.

Mozilla's mission is to promote openness, innovation, and opportunity on the
web. Lots of technical challenges, smart people, great environment and you get
to make the Internet a better place.

------
levonjlloyd
Long Island, NY - General Sentiment is hiring a software engineer for our
backend system. We use Hadoop, Cassandra and EC2. Email
jobs@generalsentiment.com

------
timr
Yelp is hiring for everything from web development to machine learning and
data mining (the stuff I work on). It's a great place to work -- a smart,
small team, a fun culture, the usual startup perks, and a great office in the
middle of San Francisco.

Backchannel me (email is in my profile) and I'll put your resume in the
system, or visit: <http://www.yelp.com/careers>

------
cristinacordova
Alphonso Labs (the makers of Pulse News for the iPad) is looking for iPhone
and Android app developers. If you have other skills we might be interested
in, shoot us an email.

We have four people currently working in downtown Palo Alto, but are expanding
fast to push out some clean and elegant UI design.

Website: <http://www.alphonsolabs.com/> Contact: cc@alphonsolabs.com

------
thefool
Gurufi.com

The team telecommutes from LA, New Haven and Buffalo/Ithaca.

Its an essay editing site poised to make admissions essay editing more of a
commodity by connecting applicants directly with editors.

The alpha is approaching positive cash flow, and we are crafting the beta
right now. We are a very early stage startup and are looking for people that
can do both front end and back end development and are interested in equity.

------
jhollingworth
Huddle (London, UK) are looking for .NET Developers of all levels
<http://bit.ly/9EI7M4>

~~~
bradhe
You guys doing anything with visas? I'm a very experienced .NET dev looking to
work in the UK.

------
steveklabnik
I've got 5 or six people looking for web developers here in Pittsburgh. All
funded startups. Mostly Rails, a bit of Django, some PHP.

~~~
Poleris
I'm assuming you've already posted up the appropriate Carnegie Mellon mailing
lists?

------
anonymousDan
Is anyone looking for people to fill industrial research positions, i.e. jobs
where one of the goals is to publish research papers?

------
lanstein
Splunk, SF, CA, two blocks from the Embarcadero.

Python engineer. Fantastic product, very successful, four kegs at work.

We hired someone from one of these threads.

lanstein yahoo com

------
mikecuesta
Miami, FL (Blue Lagoon) - CareCloud - <http://www.carecloud.com>

We have some great Ruby, Flex and Front-End development positions open at the
moment.

If anyone is interested, they can contact me directly: mcuesta@carecloud.com
or visit <http://www.carecloud.com>

------
andrewsardone
Barracuda Networks in Ann Arbor, MI is hiring:

<http://www.barracudanetworks.com/ns/company/careers.php>

They also have an upcoming career fair:

<http://www.barracudanetworks.com/ns/aacareerfair.html>

------
snowbird122
Austin, TX, Oklahoma City, OK, Nashville, TN Microsoft SQL Server - Technical
Sales position No cold calling - just advising buyers on what to buy and
answering questions <http://www.xtremeconsulting.com/position.aspx?emid=209>

~~~
snowbird122
Why the downvotes? Not angry, just curious.

------
daten
Washington DC area and Tampa, FL

White Oak Technologies

Openings available for software engineers, web developers and database
architects. Details at: <http://www.woti.com/jobs.cfm>

Applicants must be U.S. citizens and must meet eligibility requirements for
access to classified information.

Questions? bschneiders@woti.com

------
bjonathan
Paris (France) - Submate ( <http://submate.com> ) is looking for a RoR
developer in Paris. Submate is a young startup, and we plan to close our seed
round of financing during before the end of the summer.

If you want more infos you can reach me by e-mail : jonathan(at)submate.com

------
spuz
Playfish are hiring Java developers in London, SF, Tromso (Norway) and
Beijing: <http://www.playfish.com/?page=jobs>

I can't speak for the other offices but we've got a great friendly and
intelligent bunch of guys and girls on the team here in London.

------
MartinCron
Seattle, WA (Lower Queen Anne)

Cheezburger Network is looking for an experienced software developer to help
us with our publishing, commerce, and community software. C#/ASP.NET.

We're a healthy, growing company with interesting tech and great people.
Srsly.

<http://jobs.cheezburger.com>

------
deathbob
Richmond, VA INMUnited is hiring. We do Ruby on Rails and iPhone development
mainly, and are looking for a senior developer with experience delivering
large projects, although we'd love to hear from any devs who read Hacker News
:D

I'm Bob, you can contact me at the email address in my profile.

------
justinireland
OC - California

<http://www.hallresearch.com>

We are an AV component manufacturer looking for front end developers to design
GUIs for our products using web technologies (HTML/CSS/js). You can email me
your resume. justin at hallresearch.

------
nostromo
San Francisco -- I'm hiring for a good product marketing / product manager -
<http://solutions.liveperson.com> \- no job desc up yet, so just email me at
jschorzman@liveperson.com if interested.

------
thinkcomp
Palo Alto, CA

Think - We're working on FaceCash, a mobile payment system.

<http://www.facecash.com>

Here's the job application link:

<http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs/index.html>

------
iauixpr
Waltham, MA - Isovera is hiring Drupal developers and a business development
manager. We're a web consulting firm that does all kinds of cool projects. See
<http://www.isovera.com/careers>

------
graven
Bay Area, CA Grid Dynamics is looking for: a Java engineer to join an existing
team working on an extreme throughput e-commerce offering. A client architect
to handle multiple projects in cloud computing space. See out LinkedIn page
for details.

------
brendan
Boston, MA

<http://wistia.com>

We're an early stage company entering growth mode. We're looking for a
developer who's excited to solve both technical and business challenges. If
this sounds interesting, email me at brendan at wistia.

------
semerda
Location: Mountain View, CA Company: coupons.com

We are looking for: \- Sr. Database Developer \- Sr. Network Engineer \- Sr.
Software Engineer \- Web QA Engineer \- Web Tools Development Engineer \-
Release Engineer \- Sr. Product Manager

Email your resume to esemerda@coupons.com

------
checkoutmygenes
Mountain View, CA

23andMe is looking for software engineers, designers, and PM's interested in
working with a world-class team to build breakthrough products.

<https://www.23andme.com/about/jobs/>

------
wehriam
Anywhere East Coast.

HiiDef, creator of Flavors.me and the soon to be released Goodsie.com, is
looking for Django developers. We're an incubator of sorts, so you would work
on several projects at the same time.

Contact me at johnwehr@hiidef.com.

------
ulrich
Jena, Germany

We are currently scaling up our development team. Looking for app developers
for mobile phones (Android, BlackBerry, iPhone) or good generalists.

<http://www.match2blue.com/>

------
mrwill
SF, Mtn View, LA, NYC, etc... - Google is aggressively hiring.
<http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/locations/>

------
jwinter
Mount Laurel, NJ

Telvue (<http://www.telvue.com/>). We make broadcast video servers. We're
looking for Ruby on Rails developers with Linux experience.

------
shedd
Dublin, Ireland

Paddy Power is hiring 2 Ruby on Rails developers:
<http://workwithpaddy.com/search.php> \- enter keyword "Ruby"

------
chriseppstein
Caring.com is hiring: <http://www.caring.com/about/senior-developer.html>

We're a ruby-on-rails shop.

------
darose
NYC: Demdex is hiring for several positions.
(<http://www.demdex.com/Demdex_careers.html>)

------
taitems
Melbourne, Australia - Software sales in the Hawthorn area.

------
fh38
Is there any manual testing jobs in PA?

